# How often to clean 1.5 gallon?



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry that it's not techically betta related, but with my new (well new to me) tank I got that is 1.5g, how should the cleaning schedule be? It has a rosey red minnow and a few ghost shrimp inside. No filter, just the tank with stones and an air pump/bubbler thing. Thanks


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd do twice a week 100% changes. At least. Maybe even three.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

1.5 gallons needs full cleaning every other day at least.....and pretty much any other fish besides a betta isn't going to be able to take that. I, personally, don't know of any kind of fish besides the Betta Splendens that can live in an uncycled tank with regular 100% changes, and I do know shrimp are delicate and need an established tank....

On top of that, I'm pretty sure minnows are schooling fish and need friends....and 1.5 gallons is just the bare minimum for a single betta....I don't know of any other fish that can live in a tank that small. Your probably going to want to re-home that minnow, or get it a larger tank and some friends, and probably move those shrimp too a cycled tank, or re-home them.....


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

So, every 2 days would be okay for a full water change?


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

well i have a filter in mine. I do one fifty % change every 2 days or so and on Sundays I just do a 100% change.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

dukie1346 said:


> So, every 2 days would be okay for a full water change?


I think that would work, but DON'T SLACK! ghost shrimp can't tolerate ammonia. If you have room you should really get a 5g tank, but if you keep up with water changes 1.5g will work


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I moved the minnow and shrimp into the divided 10g so they have about 3-4 gallons. I have Starburst, one of my males in the 1.5g now with a heater so the temp. is a steady 76-77 degrees. Would I still need to do every 2 days? Or maybe 3?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, how about this......

Since I only have Starburst in there, how about I vacuum out as much water as I can every 2-3 days not removing the gravel and the silk plants and then once a week I do a complete 100% change?


----------

